# This weekends smoking...



## will raymond (Jul 11, 2016)

We are smoking for Essex festival of food and drink at Cressing Temple Barns this weekend.

We have 55kg of free range blythburgh pork, 30kg of imported Australian brisket from Tom Hixson, 30kg of 3 joint chicken wings and also hope to have 30 portions of beef ribs too (subject to the butcher being able to get them for us)

This is our biggest event of the year and it's an absolutely great weekend if anyone is in the area and at a loose end!

I will endeavour to upload a few pics during the smoke.

The last event we did I was smoking pork shoulder for nearly 24 hours (9am on a Friday until 5am on Saturday... That wasn't so fun!)


----------



## wade (Jul 11, 2016)

That sounds like quite a challenge Will. I am not going to be able to get there this weekend but I wish you all the best at the show. Is it a full weekend event?


----------



## will raymond (Jul 12, 2016)

Yep it's a busy weekend. There are upwards of 30/40 hot food stalls and countless other stalls selling produce too. Hopefully the weather holds out!













image.jpeg



__ will raymond
__ Jul 12, 2016





These briskets are massive, much larger and much nicer looking meat than any UK animal I have encountered. Hopefully it'll smoke well.












image.jpeg



__ will raymond
__ Jul 12, 2016





The pork shoulders taking up most of the room












image.jpeg



__ will raymond
__ Jul 12, 2016





This was us getting ready for our last event in the middle of June. The shoulders went in at 9am on Thursday and came out at 5am Friday. That was a long night!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 12, 2016)

To far for me to attend, and I am also catering for a Wedding on Saturday. 

Good look with the cooking and hope you sell out!


----------



## will raymond (Jul 12, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> To far for me to attend, and I am also catering for a Wedding on Saturday.
> 
> Good look with the cooking and hope you sell out!


Cheers Smokin Monkey, hope your event goes well too.


----------

